# Is your Fridge /freezer correctly installed



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all Chausson owners.

I'm wondering if any of us have our Fridge / freezers correctly installed, if not we are living on borrowed time.

This is a small brief on my problem

Having removed the top indicator cover on the front of the Freezer, I could see straight thru to the vent and outside, The fridge/freezer has not been installed iaw manufacturers recommendations. This lack of sealing allows the flue gases to migrate into the living area. If I was to park with the vents into wind, the habitation area would soon fill up !!

Boy am I glad we always use the fridge on ehu.............Think I'll contact Highbridge to see what they say, they sold me the van and they are the only people who have done habitaion checks. Their answer should be interesting

Reply No.1

"hi rotorywing. we where parked up next to a couple who had a chausson and the flue gas was coming in the van and it seamed very dangerous to us please get it looked at. we take 2months of bacon&sausages to Spain frozen and are still frozen at the end so there is something wrong with yours i'am afraid all the best jud "

Might be worth checking if your Fridge is installed correctly

http://www.dometic.com/FileOrganize...tilingual/RM7505-operating-installtion_EN.pdf

page 17 fig 3a

Martin


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi again

Highbridge have called me within hours of receiving my email, They have confirmed that the fridge should be sealed at the rear to prevent any exhaust gases entering the habitation area. The error has somehow got thru the system when the vans have been imported. 

Highbridge informed me that they do not check the sealing of fridges during Habitation checks as it is not a normal requirement. they just check the operation of the units , understandable. They did recommend that the unit is completely sealed from the habitation area, following the service that is required. 

Looks like another job to be done.............

martin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have posted several times on this problem - on our Hymer.

Our CARBON MONOXIDE ALARM SAVED OUR LIVES.

Black out the interior of your van and park with the fridge vents in the sun. 
If there is no sun then shine a very bright light through the outside vents.

Let your eyes adjust to the darkness.

Look all around the top, sides and bottom of your fridge.

If you can see any light then it is dangerous.

I did keyhole surgery through the vents with aluminium adhesive tape covering all the gaps until I could not see the slightest ***** of light.

The van interior is now warmer without the draught and safer without the possibility of combustion gasses entering.

DID I MENTION THE CARBON MONOXIDE ALARM?


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Pippin

Looks like there is a common problem with fridge freezers, we do have a carbon monoxide detector.......thank god. But we should never be put in a position of having to rely on it. 
Looks to me that the motorhome manufaturers are failing in their pre-delivery checks..........dread to think of the consequences.

martin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Martin - I am 100% with you on that.

Luckily I am technically and practically minded so could understand the problem and tackle the job.

I fear for those who are not of that bent.


----------

